# Great Tunes To Burn Up Too



## dam612 (Jul 2, 2010)

heres a thread where everone can post their fav blazing song. i like em down tempo and a bit emotional, something that i can reall get deep into
one of my favs, changed my life on shrooms, Vicarious Atonement by mars volta, this whole cd is awesome and kinda outta the norm fir mars v. letme know wat u think and drop ya vids in
[video=youtube;oBmo5Ug9QSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBmo5Ug9QSU[/video]


----------

